# Blasc2



## $$Smokie$$ (20. März 2007)

ab wann kann man blasc 2 downloade, das video hat mir schon wirklich sher gut gefallen^^  respekt jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. März 2007)

"Demnächst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Ich komm sogar im Video vor *g* )


----------



## Nimbrod (21. März 2007)

haha Carcharoth ^^ *mit dem finger zeig*

naja ich habe mir mal das video anguckt zu blasc2 und ich muß sagen ich finde es ganz nett aber was mich eher interessiert mit dem rl fotos im video ist das so wei die epl-spielerpässe nur halt von buffed? ist das eine admin funktion? ^^ oder ein zukünftiges feature?


----------



## HerrK (21. März 2007)

Frage an das buffed.de Team:

Kann ich den BLASC2 einfach über den alten BLASC drüberinstallieren
oder muss ich den vorher deinstallieren?


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

HerrK schrieb:


> Frage an das buffed.de Team:
> 
> Kann ich den BLASC2 einfach über den alten BLASC drüberinstallieren
> oder muss ich den vorher deinstallieren?



Normalerweise wird BLASC2 ja in den Programme Ordner installiert. Daher ist der beste weg BLASC 1 zu löschen und BLASC2 zu installieren.


----------



## Ixchel (21. März 2007)

Hmm ist das normal das der BLASC 2 abstürzt sobald man ihn startet ? Hab noch den alten drauf ,aber deaktiviert.Selbst löschen des alten hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

Ixchel schrieb:


> Hmm ist das normal das der BLASC 2 abstürzt sobald man ihn startet ? Hab noch den alten drauf ,aber deaktiviert.Selbst löschen des alten hat nix gebracht.



Kannst du mir bitte sagen welche Windows Version du benutzt und evtl einen Screenshot von dem Fehler schicken!

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Guldáan (21. März 2007)

also ich hab auch noch ein paar dinge zum neuen client:

1. die kommentare "hier ein text von b3n" und " da ein text von b3n"  sind am anfang des installers so sicher nicht mehr gewollt.

2. uninstaller geht nicht da die uninstall.info im config ordner nicht gefunden wird.  da sie auch nicht existiert

3. der client selber funktioniert bei mir nicht bzw hat die gleichen fehler wie die vorgängerversion.   alle einstellungen werden im neuen frontend gemacht,  auf übernehmen gedrückt, auch mehrmals. dann ok.   beim spielstart sagt er mir dann es gibt keine einstellungen und er verwendet einfach das normale setup.

char Guldáan auf Kil'jaeden.


----------



## Jaromar (21. März 2007)

Das problem habe ich auch.

ich benutze Windows 2000 Professionel SP 4 voll gepatch

direkt nach der installation springt Dr Watson Debugger an und sagt das die Datei einen Fehler verursacht hat und deaktiviert werden muss


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

hmm, kann jemand von euch der evtl gerade etwas zeit hat mal ins irc kommen? dann können wir das Problem mit den abstürzen direkt mal besprechen, da ich es hier nicht nachvollziehen kann und es auch im Betatest nciht aufgetreten ist.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Jaromar (21. März 2007)

äh gern ich werde versuchen den weg in's irc zu finden



jo sorry ich find keine daten über euren irc channel und auf welchem netzwerk ihr euch befindet


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

hab dir ne pm geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claW3581 (21. März 2007)

huhu,

also ich hab genauso ein problem mit blasc 2 und zwar liegt das problem bei mir an der pwow.dll. ich hab davon mal ein screenshot gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte um antwort.

mfg


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin an dem fehler dran!
leider ist er während der betaPhase nicht aufgetreten. Sowie das problem gelößt ist gibts ein Update.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Cimber (21. März 2007)

Ich kann den Bug auch bestätigen: Win2k, SP4 usw., Autoupdate etc. Und beim Start von Blasc dann die einfache Meldung, daß Blasc.exe abgestürzt sei und ich es neu starten solle. Nach 20 Milliarden Starts dachte ich mir dann, daß da was nicht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber rein vom Video her macht Blasc2 echt Lust auf mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Guardian (21. März 2007)

Also ich hab ein anderes Problem. ICh hab irgend ne Closed Beta zum download abbekommen.

Hier mal n Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

The schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein anderes Problem. ICh hab irgend ne Closed Beta zum download abbekommen.



Ähm, schau mal in deinen BLASC Verzeichnis, gibts dort ein Unterverzeichnis namens Configs.
Gibt es dort eine Datei language.lan?

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Adrian2k (21. März 2007)

bei mir hats immer folgenden fehler wenn ich versuche blasc oder den konfigurator zu starten, danach gehts nicht mehr weiter

Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 6601E25C in Modul 'wblind.dll'. Lesen von Adresse 00000020

Neustarts und Neuinstallationen schon versucht


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

Adrian2k schrieb:


> bei mir hats immer folgenden fehler wenn ich versuche blasc oder den konfigurator zu starten, danach gehts nicht mehr weiter
> 
> Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 6601E25C in Modul 'wblind.dll'. Lesen von Adresse 00000020
> 
> Neustarts und Neuinstallationen schon versucht



an dem fehler bin ich gerade dran @Adrian2k


----------



## Gerox (21. März 2007)

Heyho
hab das Problem, dass bei mir die Instalation nich ganz durchläuft (er sagt aber das er fertig ist) und kaum dateien da isnd (z.B. fehlt ne *.exe=



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crailiele (21. März 2007)

also bei mir gibt es auch eine Fehlermeldung

system: Win 2000 SP4

Popupfenster mit:

Blasc.exe hat Fehler verursacht und wird geschlossen. Starten sie das Programm neu

Ein Fehlerprotokoll wird erstellt

wenn ich nun wüsste wo er das protokoll hingeschmissen hat würde ichs ja posten..

edit
jetzt geht es , das einstellen des hotfix hat sich mit meinem Post überschnitten

DANKE


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

Hallo Gerox, welches Installationsverzeichnis hast du angegeben und welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?



Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo Gerox, welches Installationsverzeichnis hast du angegeben und welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?




DAS PROBLEM DAS BLASC 2 BEIM STARTEN ABSTÜRZT (WINDOWS 2000) IST BEHOBEN. BITTE STARTET DEN BLASCLOADER IN EUREM BLASC-VERZEICHNIS UM DIE AKTUALISIERTE DATEI ZU LADEN.


----------



## Gerox (21. März 2007)

hab das Standart verzeichnis genommen also "C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\" habs aber auch mit nem anderen versucht... ich nutze XP


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

Gerox schrieb:


> hab das Standart verzeichnis genommen also "C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\" habs aber auch mit nem anderen versucht... ich nutze XP



Okay, kannst du mir sagen welche Dateien übertragen wurden? Btw, kannst du eventuell mal ins IRC schauen (Quakenet -> #blasc)

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Gerox (21. März 2007)

IRC bin ich allerdings zum 1. mal kenn mich da nich wirklich aus... aber habs geschafft in den richtigen channel zu kommen....
übertragen wurden nur 5 Dateien im "Configs" ordner
BLImage.xml
Config.xml
Loaderhash.conf
LocalDirs.xml
uninstall.info
ansonsten hab ich noch 4 leere Ordner =(

oh axo seh grad heiß bei IRC D_Bomb und hab auch ka wie ich das ändere =)


----------



## Ixchel (21. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte sagen welche Windows Version du benutzt und evtl einen Screenshot von dem Fehler schicken!
> 
> Gruß Regnor




Windows 2000 SP4  und der Fehler ist ein Standard  Blasc2.exe hat einen fehler verursacht und muss beendet werden. Instaliert habe ich die Software auf meiner andern festplatte( die mit H:\ gekenzeichnet ist)



> also bei mir gibt es auch eine Fehlermeldung
> 
> system: Win 2000 SP4
> 
> ...





Genau das !


----------



## Gerox (21. März 2007)

sry aber nochma ich blasc läuft jetzt zwar schön und steht auch immer da daten übertragen usw.... wenn ich wow beende aber finde meine chars dann nicht... kann sein das ich zu ungeduldig bin ^^ oder so oder auch einfach zu doof.... falls keins von beidem zutifft würd ich aber gern wissen woran es liegt =)


----------



## Nightsh@dow (21. März 2007)

Hallo,
das ist eigendlich kein Fehler im diesem Sinne, aber wenn ich BLASC installiert habe und dann die Accountabfrage zu meinem Buffed-Acc kommt kann ich meinen Login Namen nicht eintragen, da er das "@" nicht nimmt.

Wie gesagt, kein Fehler im diesem Sinne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß
Nightshadow


----------



## daLord (21. März 2007)

Als oich hab ein Anzeigeproblem bei den Einstellunge des zwei nuller.:

Nummer eins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In standard Größe werden die Button überdeckt. Muss das fenster größer ziehen wenn ich lesen will was auf den button steht. Ne SCroolfunktion wäre echt super. WEil selbst wen nich s größer ziehe werden die button imemr noch zu 1/3 Verdeckt - siehe nächstes bild.

2. Ich hab zu viele chars auf zu viele Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus irgeneinem grund bleibt das Inforamtionsfenster immer an der gelcieh nStelle wen ich die fenster Größe verändere. In diesem fall würde mir auch ne Scrollfunktion helfen. So auf alle Minusse drücken damits kleiner wird und ich die letzten Chars bearbeiten kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also diese Informationsfenster-bleibt-an-der-gleichen-Stelle-Problem in Verbindung mit dem Fehlen einer Scroolfunktion ist unpraktisch schränkt aber die Funktionsfähigkeit nicht ein von daher kann das auch später behoben werden. (Wenn das über haupt bei allen nen Problem ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ixchel (22. März 2007)

Gerox schrieb:


> sry aber nochma ich blasc läuft jetzt zwar schön und steht auch immer da daten übertragen usw.... wenn ich wow beende aber finde meine chars dann nicht... kann sein das ich zu ungeduldig bin ^^ oder so oder auch einfach zu doof.... falls keins von beidem zutifft würd ich aber gern wissen woran es liegt =)




Genau das problem habe ich auch noch. Das mit den Win 2k ist weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klopfer (22. März 2007)

Ich hab ein seltsames und doch seeehr nerviges Problem:

Wenn ich bei Blasc auf

_ Aktionen -> WoW Charakterdaten übertragen _

geh, steht dann im ersten Feld, das aufplöppt _ FTP-verbindung wird aufgebaut_ und dann kommt dieses nette kleine Feld, in dem dann steht _Datentransfer - WoW Plugin .... Keine Daten zum Übertragen _. Das irritiert mich doch ein wenig ... und bevor einer fragt: Ja, ich habe schon WoW gestartet, mich eingeloggt und dann wieder beendet ... kam die selbe Meldung.

Was nun?


----------



## Ixchel (22. März 2007)

OK problem gelöst, du must in den Chara einstllungen im neuen Crafter deinen Account einstellen an die Daten geschickt werden sollen. Denn hatte ich vergessen anzugeben. Inzwischen gehts einwandfrei.


----------



## Gerox (22. März 2007)

hm.. jetzt isser oben... aber ka warum 

naja
greetings


----------



## Xeliana Loewenhaupt (22. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Ähm, schau mal in deinen BLASC Verzeichnis, gibts dort ein Unterverzeichnis namens Configs.
> Gibt es dort eine Datei language.lan?
> 
> Gruß Regnor



Ich habe das Problem auch und ja es gibt die language.lan

[Edit] Grad testweise ein 2tes Mal installiert, also einfach drueber, und nun gehts, warum auch immer.


----------



## Grundchen (22. März 2007)

Vermutlich bin ich blind, oder ihr habt es gut versteckt aber wo konfiguriere ich die Taste für den Crafter?


----------



## BadBoyPR (22. März 2007)

moin leute, könnt ihr bitte das blinken von blasc 2 in der taskleiste ausstellen, als fenster spieler nervt das ungemein oder gebt ihm wenigstens die grüne farbe wieder, oder besser macht ne option wo man farbe auswählen kann und blinken ein und ausstellen.

danke


----------



## Crewnemesis (22. März 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert alles prima:

Bis auf:

Sprachen werden nicht übertragen
Klassenfertigkeiten werden nicht übertragen

Hab gerade nachgesehen und habe gesehen das diese Sachen fehlen.

Sonst ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## steffenm (22. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> an dem fehler bin ich gerade dran @Adrian2k



den fehler hab ich auch ... wenn man windowblinds deaktiviert geht's  ( auf jeden fall hats bei mir beim ersten versuch geklappt, danach nimmer gestestes ) aber das kann ja nich die einzige lösung sein oder ?


----------



## claW3581 (22. März 2007)

das problem bei mir hat sich mehr oder weniger "gelöst". ich hab einfach nochmal die setup.exe vom ftp geladen und komischer weise kommt die pwow.dll fehlermeldung nicht mehr.

vielleicht liegts bei einigen daran, versucht es einfach nochmal über den ftp.

mfg


----------



## steffenm (22. März 2007)

claW3581 schrieb:


> das problem bei mir hat sich mehr oder weniger "gelöst". ich hab einfach nochmal die setup.exe vom ftp geladen und komischer weise kommt die pwow.dll fehlermeldung nicht mehr.
> 
> vielleicht liegts bei einigen daran, versucht es einfach nochmal über den ftp.
> 
> mfg



hat nicht funktioniert ... PWoW.dll is glaubich auch von blasc selbst, wblind.dll is aber von window blinds


----------



## Klopfer (22. März 2007)

Mein problem hat sich erledigt... ging plötzlich... naja...


----------



## DDRjugend (23. März 2007)

Also ich hab mal ein ganz anderes Prob wahrscheinlich bin ich nur zu blöd^^

Ich hab den Blasc-crafter Installiert mir mein Profiel auf myBuffed.de erstellt, Bekomm aber zum verrecken es nicht hin das meine Charaktere angezeigt werden ...
obwohl mir nach beenden von wow immer gesagt wird Profil erfolgreich geladen...

Also wo muss ich nen Hacken machen damit es Funzt???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder hab ich noch was anderes Falsch gemacht???



MfG DDRjugend


----------



## Scherbenritter (23. März 2007)

Blasc2 ist super gut gelungen Danke Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randalica (23. März 2007)

@DDRjugend: guck mal unter einstellungen --> Charaktere, ob oben bei buffed.de - account auch dein buffed.de account name drin steht. Falls da immernoch "keine zuordnung" drin is, dann is klar, das man deine Chars bei deiner mybuffed seite nich sieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiantor (23. März 2007)

Also ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie Gerox, das die Installation nicht ganz durchlief.

Problem, war wahrscheinlich der Verbindungstest am Anfang der installation.
Grund:
Verbindungstest gemacht -> alles OK
Installation begonnen -> gleicher screen wie gerox, -> installation nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen
Nochmal die Setup gestarttet
Verbindungstest -> dann kam ein gravious close oder sop ähnlich keine Ahnung was genau, stand im log vom verbindungstest.

-> Dann hab ich einen Neustart gemacht, Setup ohne verbindungstest gestartet und die Inst lief ohne Probs durch!


2. Problem von Gerox bleibt, mein Char ist noch nicht Hochgeladen, aber vieleicht hätte ich nochmal neustarten sollen, werds heut Abend dann probieren.


Fazit: vieleicht gebt ihr bei euren Verbindungstets etc. irgendwelche Ressourcen nicht wieder frei. o.ä.


Ich hoffe das hilft euch etwas weiter, wenn Ihr wollt kann ich das ganze nochmal nachstellen,
das Ihr das 2. Log vom verbindungstest bekommt.

Gruß Kia


P.s.: hab auch in den Blasc einstellungen alles eingestellt und Chars zugeordnet, so schlau war ich schon ^^


----------



## Takuto (23. März 2007)

Hallo.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit nicht mehr, das Blasc automatisch WoW startet? Funkt bei mir bei der neuen Version nicht mehr und ich finde auch keine Option dieses einzuschalten????
Auch das automatische Beenden von Blasc nach dem übertragen der Daten funkt nicht mehr.  

Wäre doch ein ziemlicher Rückschritt wenn es diese Funktionen nicht mehr geben würde.


PS: Hier schon mal gefragt, aber da antwortet keiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7147


----------



## Adrian2k (23. März 2007)

jo also wenn cih windowblinds deaktiviere kommt der fehler nicht mehr und alles funktioniert. Danke erstmal für den Hinweis

Wäre aber trotzdem schön wenn sich jmd dieses Fehlers annehmen würde, da ich keine Lust hab jede mal WB auszumachen und im Zweifelsfalle würde ich mich eher für WB entscheiden als für BLASC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demarius aka Lightning (23. März 2007)

Ich habe auch den fehler mit dem Address zugriff. NEED HELP


----------



## Teria (23. März 2007)

Ich kann auch ein bug berichten. Ich hatte gestern abend zu früh meine Inat Verbindung gekappt und da hat mir blasc 2 den kompletten Bildschirm mit Fehlermeldungen in kleinen Popup-Windows zugemüllt.....

Selbst mit dem Taskmanager hatte ich probleme blasc abzuschießen....


Wäre schön wenn Ihr da mal schauen könntet, denn das war schon fast ein "no go". 

Nur weil keine I-Netverbindung da iss, sollte die Anwendung nicht gleich im Endlosloop Fehlermeldungen erstellen....

Danke!....

Grüße,
Teria


----------



## Lethos (23. März 2007)

Ich poste mein Problem hier mal rein, auf die schnelle habe ich nichts gefunden...

Habe auf Dun Morogh eine Zwergenpriesterin namens Ânna, hab im Blasc2 Setup ein Häkchen gemacht das 
dieser Char auch mit aktualisiert wird.

Auf der MyBuffed-Seite kann ich den Char jedoch nicht als einen meiner Chars auswählen, ist dieser Bug bekannt?

Ich schätze mal es liegt an dem Sonderzeichen im Namen?


----------



## razielsun (23. März 2007)

also ähm ich habe das problem das die visitenkarte in meiner signatur sich nicht anpasst... in meinem profil ist mein schurke 64 und in meiner visitenkarte 62...


----------



## Khari (1. April 2007)

Hi, ich füge hier einfach mal mein Problem mit an. Ich hab blasc neu installiert vor knapp ner woche, sagte mir jedesmal "keine Daten zum übertragen". Nun hab ich das schon 3mal neu installiert, auch in andere ordner und er sagt immer noch das gleiche. Meine Charaktere finde ich weder in meinem Profil auf der buffed-seite noch bei der charakter-suche.

Hab windows 2000 sp4, einstellungen sind laut video + faq's + sonstiges alle richtig aber es geht nichts.  Könnte es vielleicht ein Problem geben wenn man 2 accounts hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dämion1 (1. April 2007)

hab leider ein ähnliches problem meine char daten sind hochgeladen ich find meine chars auch bei der character suche sber auf meiner my buffed seite ist keine verlinkung zu meinen chars obwohl ich mehrmals alles überprüft habe hab alle einstellungen korekt gesetzt z.b. die zuordnung bei der BLASC2 einstellung und der buffed support schreibt auch nich zurück hab ganz normal windows xp falls es wichtig is


----------



## dejaspeed (2. April 2007)

Habe auch keine updates meines chars mehr (bin nun lvl 37 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Desmodon (2. April 2007)

claW3581 schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> also ich hab genauso ein problem mit blasc 2 und zwar liegt das problem bei mir an der pwow.dll. ich hab davon mal ein screenshot gemacht.
> 
> ...




habe dieses Problem auch, habe auch schon beide versionen gezogen, habe WinXP Media Center, Zonealarm und Antivir.


----------



## sonnyyblack (2. April 2007)

Dämion schrieb:


> hab leider ein ähnliches problem meine char daten sind hochgeladen ich find meine chars auch bei der character suche sber auf meiner my buffed seite ist keine verlinkung zu meinen chars obwohl ich mehrmals alles überprüft habe hab alle einstellungen korekt gesetzt z.b. die zuordnung bei der BLASC2 einstellung und der buffed support schreibt auch nich zurück hab ganz normal windows xp falls es wichtig is



Hab genau das selbe Problem. Liegt das nun an dem Sonderzeichen? Char Name ist Asóka

need help


----------



## YuOminae (3. April 2007)

Desmodon schrieb:


> habe dieses Problem auch, habe auch schon beide versionen gezogen, habe WinXP Media Center, Zonealarm und Antivir.




Bei mir das gleiche komme einfach nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steffenm (4. April 2007)

Adrian2k schrieb:


> bei mir hats immer folgenden fehler wenn ich versuche blasc oder den konfigurator zu starten, danach gehts nicht mehr weiter
> 
> Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 6601E25C in Modul 'wblind.dll'. Lesen von Adresse 00000020
> 
> Neustarts und Neuinstallationen schon versucht



seit der neuen version immernoch die gleiche fehlermeldung, außer dass am anfang und am ende sehr viele "-" sind


----------



## Crewnemesis (4. April 2007)

Danke für das neue Update! Jetzt funktioniert alles prächtig wie ich das mir vorstellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super Danke! Buffed.de macht weiter so.


----------



## Khari (5. April 2007)

also bei mir besteht das problem immer noch. Hab schon nur bei 2 chars häckchen gesetzt, aber die sind nicht auffindbar. Und jedesmal steht da "Keine Daten zum Übertragen".

Die Version vor bc gefiel mir besser, die funktionierte wenigstens bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NEEisKLAR (5. April 2007)

Im Optionsmenü von Blasc2 unter WoW Config - Charaktere - Anzeige kann ich seit heute keine Änderungen mehr vornehmen (Schaltflächen sind grau und nicht anwählbar/veränderbar).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre schön wenn ihr nach Ostern statt einem Hasen aus einem Hut, eine Update-Version zaubern könntet, die Änderungen unter Anzeige wieder zulässt.


----------



## Adrian2k (5. April 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> an dem fehler bin ich gerade dran @Adrian2k



Hallihallo, kann bestätigen das mit der neuen Version immer noch der wblind.dll Fehler auftritt. Seit Ihr da noch dran?
Wie gesagt immer WBlind deaktiviern is blöd und mit dem alten Blasc gehts ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
Adrian


----------



## Adrian2k (9. April 2007)

up


----------



## ^^Dragen^^ (9. April 2007)

Hi Leutz,ich hab ein Proplem Blasc 2 ich beschreibes es mal... 

->Buffed Account:

Wenn ich mein Buffed Account eingebe und mein Passwort kommt eine Nachricht da steht:

"HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Reqeust."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ????

Was soll das bedeuten, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab auch keine ahnung mit was das zusammen hangt hoffe einer von euch kennt sich mit diesem Porblem aus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

